# Tuning Destroyer 350?



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

i have a question also, there are a little dot on the cam for timeing, and string isn't on the same dot...is this mean i have to do timing tune...?


----------



## radpuppy (Dec 16, 2008)

You cannot time the cams on the destroyer perfectly without a drawboard in my opinion.


----------



## radpuppy (Dec 16, 2008)

I have two of these bows and they both shoot thru paper nock high.


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

:] o, thank, i got it .


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

omergic said:


> i have a question also, there are a little dot on the cam for timeing, and string isn't on the same dot...is this mean i have to do timing tune...?


Cables lining up on the dot is for quick reference only at brace. Your D350 tuning (synchronizing) needs to be done on a draw board with both cables hitting the draw stop posts exactly at the same time. Also, at full draw, check for cam tilt, which can be corrected by unwisting/twisting the yoke cable. 

Are we supposed to be selling hunting bows here?


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

this thread should be in tuning section i think.


----------



## Justgot2hunt (Sep 27, 2010)

PM Baldyhunter. He's very good with the Bowtech tuning questions, enlightened you might say. Also, he's super easy going.


----------



## radpuppy (Dec 16, 2008)

I would sell both of mine : )


----------



## radpuppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Gonna close thread and replay in tuning section


----------



## radpuppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Can't figure out how to close it , can't find administrative tool


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

under the box of where u tpying (here) vvvv on the right hand of monitor.

v


----------



## radpuppy (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't see anywhere where it says close thread or the administrative tools that are usually at the top of the page is not there.


----------

